# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Anti-Malware.ru приобретает у «Лаборатории Касперского» проект VirusInfo

## DVi

VirusInfo, ведущий российский Интернет-ресурс в сфере дистанционного лечения персональных компьютеров, сообщает о присоединении к команде информационно-аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru. 

Согласно договоренности, "Лаборатория Касперского" передает Anti-Malware.ru все права на домен virusinfo.info и сам проект VirusInfo, основу которого составляет популярный бесплатный сервис лечения домашних компьютеров от сложных заражений, с которыми пользователи не могут справиться самостоятельно, при помощи стандартных антивирусных средств. Финансовая сторона сделки  не разглашается.

Главной особенностью VirusInfo является тщательно проработанный механизм оказания помощи, в первую очередь ориентированный на обычного пользователя. Консультантами проекта выступают опытные эксперты, прошедшие специальное обучение и стажировку, что позволяет в конечном итоге шаг за шагом решить возникшие у пользователя проблемы.

Приобретенный актив позволит Anti-Malware.ru упрочить свое положение среди ресурсов, посвященных информационной безопасности.  Объединение двух крупных сообществ и проектов, взаимодополняющих друг друга, должно привести к возникновению крупнейшего независимого центра компетенции по широкому кругу вопросов, начиная от анализа угроз, тестирования, и заканчивая продуктовой экспертизой и аналитикой.

После приобретения VirusInfo будет сохранен как отдельный проект, бесплатно помогающий в лечении зараженных компьютеров. Администрация Anti-Malware.ru намерена приложить все усилия, чтобы вывести проект на еще более высокий уровень известности в Рунете и за его пределами, при этом сохранив сложившуюся в сообществе уникальную, демократичную атмосферу.

«Консолидация двух удачно дополняющих друг друга интернет-проектов, позволит нам создать по-настоящему лидирующий независимый центр компетенции по вопросам информационной безопасности. Опираясь на сильное сообщество экспертов, мы сможем предложить всем желающим полный спектр необходимой информации: как побороть сложные случаи заражения компьютера; помощь в выборе оптимальных программ защиты; оценки рисков; эффективности существующих технологий и аналитики», — отметил *Илья Шабанов, управляющий партнер Anti-Malware.ru*.

«Многолетняя поддержка VirusInfo со стороны «Лаборатории Касперского» подходит к концу. За время работы над проектом наши консультанты оказали помощь огромному количеству пользователей, так что труд был не напрасен. Заключая сделку с Anti-Malware.ru, мы передаем наш сервис в надежные руки, – говорит *Виталий Денисов, менеджер проектов «Лаборатории Касперского»*. – Хочу отметить, что при этом мы не отказываемся от помощи пользователям, компьютеры которых нуждаются в лечении – для этого создается «Антивирусная служба 911» http://kaspersky-911.ru. Эта служба будет гарантировать качество лечения и конфиденциальность передаваемой в процессе лечения информации».


*Anti-Malware.ru* — первый в России независимый информационно-аналитический центр, полностью посвященный информационной безопасности. Сфера интересов Anti-Malware.ru включает в себя как технологическую, так и бизнес-составляющую рынка и его отдельных сегментов, таких как программное обеспечение, аппаратные комплексы или услуги. www.anti-malware.ru


*VirusInfo* – ведущий российский интернет-ресурс, предоставляющий сервис по лечению персональных компьютеров от вредоносных программ. Был основан в 2004 году как независимый ресурс, посвященный общим вопросам защиты информации и компьютерной безопасности. В настоящее время VirusInfo неизменно входит в число лидеров по популярности среду среди русскоязычных ресурсов в области компьютерной безопасности, в моменты вирусных эпидемий нередко возглавляя рейтинг. www.virusinfo.info 


*"Лаборатория Касперского"* - крупнейший в Европе производитель систем защиты от вредоносного и нежелательного ПО, хакерских атак и спама. Компания входит в четверку ведущих мировых производителей программных решений для обеспечения информационной безопасности. Продукты компании надежно защищают компьютеры и мобильные устройства более 300 млн пользователей во всем мире, технологии используются в продуктах крупнейших мировых поставщиков программных и аппаратных решений. "Лаборатория Касперского" является группой компаний с центральным офисом в Москве, пятью региональными дивизионами и десятками локальных представительств. www.kaspersky.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Наконец-то мы смогли официально анонсировать эту сделку. Мы много и серьезно думали, прежде чем решиться на этот шаг. Прежде всего над тем, что даст этот шаг VirusInfo.info и чем команда Anti-Malware.ru может быть полезна ресурсу. Мы принимаем VirusInfo.info в очень сложное время и поэтому ощущаем еще большую ответственность.

Сразу хочу сказать, что Anti-Malware.ru ни в коем случае не собирается разрушать VirusInfo.info, менять его сложившуюся за многие годы особую внутреннюю культуру в сообществе. Наоборот, мы хотим сохранить и приумножить накопленный потенциал. Мы хотим помочь ресурсу, усилить его, дать новый свежий импульс его развитию. Насколько это получится или нет, покажет время. Но без вашей поддержки абсолютно точно ничего не выйдет, поэтому я надеюсь на ваше самое активное участие в «новой жизни» проекта.

Я убежден, что тематики и компетенция VirusInfo.info и Anti-Malware.ru идеально дополняют друг друга. Вместе мы сможет сделать намного больше как в части помощи пользователям, их просвещения, так и в части подготовки качественных сравнений и тестов. Синергетический эффект от слияния позволит создать мощнейший независимый центр компетенции по вопросам ИБ не только на русском языке, но и в перспективе на международном уровне.
В ближайшие часы будет выложен FAQ об этом событии, и я буду готов ответить на все ваши вопросы.

----------


## Wesley Sneijder

Скажите,а обучение(студенты и стажеры) скоро начнётся??

----------


## Nvidia

Я считаю, что VirusInfo.info должен далее расти и развиваться. Хотелось бы, чтобы данный ресурс после всех случившихся событий всё же остался полноценным ресурсом по лечению от вирусов и обучению хелперов, как оно было раньше. А не просто как придаток по антивирусному лечению

----------


## liluk

*Nvidia*, время покажет...

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> Скажите,а обучение(студенты и стажеры) скоро начнётся??


Обязательно будет. Объявим как только определимся с новой администрацией, я отдельно напишу по новой структуре и какие люди нам нужны. Также будем выбирать новых супермодераторов. Я посмотрел, по факту некоторые не появлялись здесь уже год.





> Я считаю, что VirusInfo.info должен далее расти и развиваться. Хотелось бы, чтобы данный ресурс после всех случившихся событий всё же остался полноценным ресурсом по лечению от вирусов и обучению хелперов, как оно было раньше. А не просто как придаток по антивирусному лечению


Так и будет. Мы не собираемся делать из ВИ какой-то придаток, это глупо просто. Наша первоочередная задача сейчас это поставить проект на рабочие рельсы, провести логическую интеграцию между двумя сайтами (залинковать, убрать дубли, консолидировать контент и т.п.) и обеспечить окупаемость проекта. Последнее крайне важно, так как хелперы за их квалифицированный труд должны получать деньги, я в этом абсолютно убежден.

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*

Вот обещанный FAQ по объединению проектов. Постарались учесть все наиболее вероятные вопросы.

http://www.anti-malware.ru/faq_anti-..._buy_virusinfo

----------


## antanta

*Ilya Shabanov*, 


> Также будем выбирать новых супермодераторов


Куда писать заяление?

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> Куда писать заяление?


Сюда  :Wink: 
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?p=730289

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Сори за офф, но почему под ником Илья Шабанов фото Сергея Ильина?

----------


## Umnik

Потому что это один и тот же человек.

----------


## valho

Слава боху что фотку вернул, а то у них всех постепенно шибко откормленные ряхи публикуются  :Smiley:

----------


## Bacardi

Главное, чтобы рейтинги не упали!
 :Wink:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> Главное, чтобы рейтинги не упали!


Рейтинги не упадут, они будут только подниматься. Хотя бы за счет свежего трафика с АМ, который пойдет сюда в поисках "как бы подлечить мой компьютер"  :Wink:

----------


## Bacardi

А я вот еще заметил, что люди стали реже постить новости! На главной странице всегда были не только отчеты о лечении, но еще и новости. Неужели новостей нет?

Я всегда захожу именно на этот сайт с надеждой узнать что-то новое в области компьютерных угроз и безопасности!


Думаю, пользователи никуда не "улетучились", просто временно взяли "отпуск"!  :Wink:

----------


## olejah

*Bacardi*, как-то Вы странно смотрите. На главной как раз сейчас красуется новость про «Доктор Веб», которую я запостил сегодня + уязвимости постоянно публикуются.

----------


## Bacardi

Но вот как раз именно общие новости - редкость!
Уязвимости - часто, не спорю!

В мире ведь столько всего интересного...раньше это публиковалось!

В общем я почувствовал нехватку информации!

----------


## olejah

Примем к сведению и исправим.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*Bacardi*, есть еще новости здесь, которые готовит целый коллектив авторов. Сейчас многие новости там публикуются на русском языке первыми, очень много переводится.  В перспективе, нужно будет прикрутить их трансляцию сюда.

----------

